# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Chronische Rhinitis - Artikel

## Agnes574

Chronische rhinitis 


Inleiding
Bij een chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking (chronische rinitis) is het neusslijmvlies langdurig (chronisch) ontstoken. De ontsteking kan het hele jaar door voorkomen. Chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking komt het meest voor bij mensen tussen de 20 en 30 jaar en minder naarmate men ouder wordt.


Oorzaak
De eigenlijke oorzaak van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking is onbekend, maar er zijn veel factoren die deze kunnen opwekken of voor een verstopte neus kunnen zorgen. Het kan daarbij gaan om langdurige blootstelling aan sigarettenrook door meeroken, koude en droge lucht of huisstofmijt.

Andere oorzaken van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking kunnen bepaalde ziekten zijn, zoals immotiele-ciliasyndroom, cystische fibrose (een erfelijke ziekte) of allergieën, waardoor de cilia, de haarachtige uitsteeksels in de neus die slijm en irriterende stoffen helpen verwijderen, minder goed werken. Ook door langdurig gebruik van sommige geneesmiddelen, zoals neusdruppels of neussprays, kunnen de cilia minder goed gaan werken. Chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking kan ook worden veroorzaakt doordat de cilia in het neusslijmvlies actiever worden, vermoedelijk doordat de zenuwfunctie gestoord is (vasomotore rinitis).

Ook een onvoldoende werkende schildklier en zwangerschap (gedurende de laatste drie maanden) kunnen een verstopte neus veroorzaken door de schommelende hoeveelheden hormonen in het bloed.

Industriële stoffen zoals arseen, koper, zink, salpeterzuur, chroom kunnen irriterend werken en kunnen bij langdurige blootstelling ook chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking veroorzaken.


Verschijnselen
Kenmerkende verschijnselen zijn bijna het hele jaar door een loopneus met niesbuien of een verstopte neus. De patiënt kan niet goed meer proeven of ruiken en heeft een zeurend gevoel in het gezicht of in de neus. Wanneer de openingen van de neusbijholten geblokkeerd raken, kunnen de bijholten bij een chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking gaan ontsteken.

Een bepaalde vorm van chronische rinitis is atrofische rinitis (ozaena). Hierbij wordt het slijmvlies dunner (atrofieert). Daardoor worden de neusgangen wijder (dilateren) en drogen uit. De cellen die normaal in het neusslijmvlies voorkomen (cellen die slijm afscheiden en met hun trilharen vuildeeltjes verwijderen), maken plaats voor cellen die normaal in de huid worden aangetroffen. Deze aandoening is vaak erfelijk, maar kan ook ontstaan bij iemand die een operatie aan de neus en bijholten heeft ondergaan waarbij een aanzienlijke hoeveelheid weefsel en slijmvlies in de neus is weggenomen. Een langdurige bacteriële infectie van de binnenkant van de neus kan ook een rol spelen. In de neus vormen zich korstjes en er ontstaat een zeer onaangename geur. Er kunnen steeds opnieuw ernstige neusbloedingen optreden en de reukzin kan verloren gaan (anosmie).


Diagnose
De diagnose is gebaseerd op de verschijnselen en op lichamelijk onderzoek. Bij het onderzoek is het slijmvlies van de neus rood en opgezwollen. Bij een atrofische rinitis bevat de neus juist droge, groen-gele afscheiding (secreet) en korsten. Met bloedonderzoek kan worden vastgesteld of de neusslijmvliesontsteking wordt veroorzaakt door een infectie of een allergie. Met een priktest kunnen eventuele allergieën worden opgespoord.


Behandeling
Het is moeilijk om een chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking helemaal te genezen. Er zijn echter enkele medicijnen die kunnen helpen tegen de verschijnselen. Meestal worden antihistaminica en een neusspray met steroïden voorgeschreven. Bij de meeste patiënten met chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking helpen neussprays goed. 

Bij een atrofische rinitis heeft de behandeling tot doel de korstvorming te verminderen, de onaangename geur weg te nemen en infecties terug te dringen. Lokaal toegepaste antibiotica, die in de neus worden aangebracht, doden de bacteriën. Oestrogeen en vitamine A en D kunnen de korstvorming verminderen doordat ze de slijmafscheiding bevorderen. Ook chirurgische vernauwing van de te wijde neusdoorgangen kan de korstvorming verminderen.

Bij een ernstige vasomotore rinitis die niet goed reageert op medicijnen en andere behandelingen, moeten soms de neusschelpen geopereerd worden, of behandeld met zeer koude vloeibare stikstof (cryobehandeling). De neusschelpen zijn de drie botten die de zijkant van de neusholte vormen. Verdere aanvallen van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking kunnen worden voorkomen door de stoffen te vermijden die de allergische reactie oproepen, zoals pollen en stof.

Complicaties
Als complicatie van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking kan regelmatig terugkerende acute ontsteking van het neusslijmvlies (acute rinitis) of van de bijholten (sinusitis) voorkomen. De verschijnselen kunnen ook leiden tot hoofdpijn. Andere complicaties van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking zijn neuspoliepen die zich kunnen ontwikkelen door de constante irritatie. Poliepen komen het meest voor bij patiënten met niet-allergische neusslijmvliesontsteking.

(bron: gezondiza.nl)

----------


## Hella

Maar het probleem van de langdurige neusspray is, dat je slijmvliezen worden aangetast. ik heb 10 jaar lang Rhinocort Turbohaler gebruikt, en de laatste 2 jaar steeds last van "verdikt" slijm in neus en keelholte. Kon het steeds moeilijker weg slikken en ik had al slikangst!

Ben er september 2008 mee gestopt, maar ineens last van netelroos, dichte neus en steeds een gevoel van ontstoken bijhlotes. In september ga ik voor 5 dagen allergietesten naar het VU en hoop dan wat meer te weten te komen, want de benauwheid begint me parten te spelen  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Hella,

Sterkte meissie!!
Ik gebruik nu al jaren de Beconase neusspray en die helpt me wel een beetje!
Ook heb ik een 'voorgeschreven' neuszalf en die helpt me héél goed!
Zéker voor het slapengaan,daar dan mijn neus altijd dichtgaat!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Hella

Hoi Agnes,I

Ik heb nu van de KNO weer een andere gekregen Agnes, maar ik ben er nog niet mee begonnen. Van de ene kreeg ik Avamys (VU ziekenhuis) en van de ander (AMC) kreeg ik vorige week Nasonex voorgeschreven.

Ze willen wel eerst nog een allergietest doen voor pollen ed en een slikvideo. Momenteel loop ik bij de dermatoloog voor galbulten.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Agnes574

Avamys schiijnt veel blabla te zijn, maar weinig te doen/helpen.
Beconase is in België van de markt gehaald om één of andere reden.
Nasonex schijnt nog steeds de beste te zijn en die mag je ook voor langere tijd gebruiken!

...Flixonase (zonder recept) kan tijdelijk ook goed helpen > mag je niet lang gebruiken!!

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je Hella??

----------


## Hella

Hey Agnes,

ik gebruik nu sinds een week toch de Avamys. Heb daardoor wel een naar gevoel in mijn neus, maar ga hier eens op zoek naar mensen die deze spray ook gebruiken. Zal wel ergens onder het kopje KNO staan.

De galbulten blijven een terugkerende aandoening, en heeft waarschijnlijk met de overgevoeligheid van medicijnen te maken. Soms, als het heel erg is dan ben ik best wel verdrietig en soms angstig omdat ik dan verga van de jeuk  :Frown: 

Verder moet ik er maar mee leren leven schijnbaar. Wel 3 december weer naar Amsterdam naar de KNO om te kijken of de Avamys wel wat doet.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## abcde1957

hallo leden ik heb me net ingeschreven
heb een week last van oorruis
bijholtes zitten verstopt
mijn man begon 3 weken geleden met oorruis
is naar duitsland geweest in een kliniek
nog niet over
toen naar een kno arts
gehoortest gehad
maandag de uitslag
ikzelf voel me niet ziek
maar de ruis is 24 uur per dag 
erg lastig
zelf denk ik een virusinfectie 
omdat wij het nu alle 2 hebben
iemand ervaring daarmee

----------


## Agnes574

Ik weet nu zelf niet meer of ik chronische Rhinitis heb of chronische Sinusitis ... kun je dat ook beiden hebben???

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het nu met Hella en abcde??

----------


## Hella

Hallo Agnes,

ik ben met de avamys gestopt en nu moet ik komende dinsdag 14 juni aan mijn (restant) van de keelamandelen geopereerd worden. Gaat onder algehele narcose en ik moet even blijven.

Heb momenteel heel veel taai slijm en daarbij naast de bijholte onsteking zowaar oogontsteking  :Confused:  Volgens KNO zou eht na de operatie met de chronische rhinitis voor 70% beterder gaan, maar dat moet ik eerst nog maar eens meemaken.

Zit nu wel aan de penicilline, anders wordt ik niet geholpen dinsdag. Gaat dus nog neit echt veel beterder Agnes  :Frown: 

Liefs Hella

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte meissie!!
Hella, ik wens je veel beterschap toe!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## kil

interessante artikel, nooit hiervan vernomen. Wel vrij informatief en gedetailleerd dit deel ik zeker met mijn vrienden...

----------

